# Pokemon Little Cup Tournament!



## Arcane Reno (Jan 10, 2014)

*
Come one, come all, and bring your adorable chibis! 


*A new year means time for a new tournament, methinks, and this time, it shall be the battle of the d'aww inducing powers of all your favourite mini-mons!

No prizes available for this one, I'm afraid, save for the bragging rights to the bestest-cutest team! 


*Rules:* 


Two-Player Matches, level 50 cap.


*Banned pokÃ©mon: *Only first stage evolutions are allowed, with a small handful of exceptions who have been deemed to possess overpowered tactics for this tier. A list of allowed 'mons is available at http://www.smogon.com/bw/metagames/lc though it only includes those allowed in the tier for gen V. For any gen VI 'mons, assume them to be legal, provided they are the first stage of a multi-stage evolution. IE: froakie is fine, frogadier is not. Neither are single stage evos allowed, such as klefki. Otherwise, if it's pre gen VI, and it's not on the list, consider it banned. I'm open to suggestions for any gen VI 'mon that might justify banning as well, but as of right now, none come to mind. 


*Banned items:* Multiple instances of the same item, Brightpowder, Lax incense (Because seriously, screw accuracy reducers.)


*Battles:* Single Battles, 6V6, Normal Rules, No handicap. Best of 3 matches. Following in the footsteps of the last tournament, it will also be double elimination! Losers of the first round of matchups will proceed to a losers bracket, competing for another shot at the final. 


*Team size:* Eight. Swapping out what's on your team and what's on your bench between matches is fine, but not between battles. Swapping movesets is also allowed. 


*Start date: *TBA, but I'm thinking the 26th.  


*Miscellany: *Both participants must announce the winner of their match. All matches should be attempted within 24 hours of the start of the round, though this is flexible to the agreement of both players due to life and timezones. It is up to you and your opponent to arrange your match. 




That about sums it up! So, go ahead now and chime in with your trainer name and FC! Looking forward to seeing lots of chibi love!




*Current roster:
*
*BRN: 5043-1750-5008 (**Alvin)*
*AlexxxLupo: 0018-1479-3897 (Alex)â€‹*
*Arcane Reno:  3024-6068-9916 **(Shawn)
**DrDingo : 1977-0255-2764 **[Eddie]
**Chocomage:  3136-6884-6714 **[Justin]
**Rain-Wizard 4854-6466-0547 **[R-wiz]
FenrirDarkWolf: 0705-3164-9068 [Fenrir]
SirRob: 3394-4061-9856 [SirRob]
**Misomie: 2938-6334-5545 **[Heather]
**Eggdodger: 5155-3170-4628 ** [Jacoby]
Dohzd: 1848-1935-5630 **[Rain]



*


----------



## BRN (Jan 10, 2014)

Sign me up! You knew it was coming. 

My team of Cyndaquils will drown you all :I 

*BRN [Alvin]: 5043-1750-5008*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll put my name down because I think I'll have time to do this one!

*0018-1479-3897 (Alex)*â€‹


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure how far I'll delve into EV training and breeding on this one.. But we'll see. What really confuses me though is how this level system will work. I mean, won't we have to get 'em all above level 50 and do it on flat rules instead for it to be an even playing field? 
Anyways,* [Eddie]: 1977-0255-2764

*EDIT- Just saw the level 50 cap rule. Might sound like a weird thing to ask, but- what does that mean exactly? Like, do we still need to get them above 50?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 10, 2014)

Normals sets to level 50 regardless. You can't do 6v6 in flats, and flats only levels down, not up, so the levelling applies only in terms of how far you need to go to get the moveset you need.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 10, 2014)

Mmm, I think I'll be able to do this


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 11, 2014)

This is gonna be fun. Never played in this metagame before, but it lets me think in a creative way in a very different competitive environment.


----------



## Jags (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeahhhhhs!


*Rain-Wizard* _[R-wiz]:_ 4854-6466-0547


----------



## chocomage (Jan 11, 2014)

I would love to participate!

*chocomage* _[Justin]:_ 3136-6884-6714


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 11, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Mmm, I think I'll be able to do this




Cool. Just need your deets.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 11, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Cool. Just need your deets.



FenrirDarkWolf _[Fenrir]_: 0705-3164-9068


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 12, 2014)

A quick question for team building - is the first stage of a 2-stage evolution chain allowed?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 12, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> A quick question for team building - is the first stage of a 2-stage evolution chain allowed?


Yes, but with a few exceptions. If there's a pokemon from Gen V or under that you're unsure about, check the link in the OP and see if it's on the list.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Yes, but with a few exceptions. If there's a pokemon from Gen V or under that you're unsure about, check the link in the OP and see if it's on the list.



Awesome, thanks. I was considering Amaura but I changed my mind in the end ^.^


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 12, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Awesome, thanks. I was considering Amaura but I changed my mind in the end ^.^



Yup, no reason I can think of why that one would be banned, in case you change your mind again or for anyone else who has the same question.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll sign up. Don't have a team or anything but I can just breed the team I'm using now and use their babies, haha.

SirRob : 3394-4061-9856 [SirRob]

Is the Eviolite allowed?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Alright, got my team all planned nicely. I think. Now to actually make it!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2014)

I got my eyes on whoever plans to use Murkrow. I've used that thing before in a simulator, that thing's hardcore.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I got my eyes on whoever plans to use Murkrow. I've used that thing before in a simulator, that thing's hardcore.



Hey, fuck you man.


I think I'm gonna sit this one out, though. Best of luck!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2014)

Icky said:


> Hey, fuck you man.


You should be happy that mister (miss??) birdie has a place where it can dominate. Looking at Smogon, that thing was banned from LC for a while.

After a lot of deliberation, I think I've decided my team. I've never played Little Cup before (and even so, this isn't straight up Little Cup), so I really have no idea what I'm doing. We're on an even playing field.


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2014)

Just noticed with some disappointment that Ferroseed was banned. :[

Swapped him out for another, potentially more dangerous wall - but gah, I'm rethinking strategies all over the place. LC is weird!

Anyway, I'm pretty certain about 7 of my eight mons by now. My IVs are shoddy but my EVs are stronk; gonna come at'chall with furious quilava fists flyin'~


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'll sign up. Don't have a team or anything but I can just breed the team I'm using now and use their babies, haha.
> 
> SirRob : 3394-4061-9856 [SirRob]
> 
> Is the Eviolite allowed?



Aha! My greatest rival has made his appearance!  Glad to have you on board, Sir. 

Eviolite is certainly allowed. It will likely be the one item all teams have in common, hah.




> Just noticed with some disappointment that Ferroseed was banned. :[



No it's not. :c   

http://puu.sh/6jqEp.png


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> No it's not. :c
> 
> http://puu.sh/6jqEp.png


... Oh. Keen Eye is not a Quilava's ability. >_<

Shit. Well then. Hahaha, now what to do, what-a to do~


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, I have all the PokÃ©mon I need with all the right natures. Seems a bit of a waste that I'm buying EV drugs for what will probably be a one-off team of 6. 
Maybe I will evolve some of 'em afterwards. They could be pretty decent in battles.


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm already more sentimental about these lil' chibis than my main teams. ;-;


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2014)

Shit, I haven't even begun to think about a team for this

Panic mode engage.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 14, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Shit, I haven't even begun to think about a team for this
> 
> Panic mode engage.



I went through that same exact thought process a couple days ago. I now have 2 pokemon with the ivs i want.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 14, 2014)

Sign me up.  

I was just about to ask when this was happening. I already have a few members that are ready for EV training (although their IVs aren't perfect, oh well).

*Misomie* _[Heather]:_ 2938-6334-5545


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm nearly done now. I've bred 'em all and given stat-raising drugs to 'em all, given them TMs and given them nicknames.
Now to actually finish EV training.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome! We're getting a decent turnout.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 15, 2014)

5/6 Pokemons hatched for the team. I'm taking this very seriously.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2014)

Gah, just finished that last level up for my last Pokemon, wasn't paying attention and it evolved. Huge relief that I didn't lose too much progress.

Edit: Just tried out my new team in the Rating Battles. [noparse][/noparse] It didn't go too well.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

Now I've got all my Pokemon, I have just finished EV training on my first one. It pains me to keep it a secret, but I never realised how cute this Pokemon actually looks. Especially in Amie. I reckon Amie is more fun to use when you have a team of little, unevolved Pokemon.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 16, 2014)

Just hatched my third pokemon with the proper ivs. I will ev train her before the night is through!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 16, 2014)

All my team is hatched and moves are done with (there aren't any banned moves, are there?)

The thought that I have to super train all 6 of these things makes me want to cry.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 16, 2014)

I got about 3/6 of my team ready so far


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 2/8 ready, hopefully get most of what I need over the weekend now.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 16, 2014)

A little late on the uptake, I realize, but! There will be a side of egg at this tournament. I say a side because I'll likely be swept there. =V
*Eggdodger *_[Jacoby]_: 5155-3170-4628


----------



## Misomie (Jan 16, 2014)

I have one fully ready and another ready to be EVed once I get off my butt.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 17, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> All my team is hatched and moves are done with (there aren't any banned moves, are there?)
> 
> The thought that I have to super train all 6 of these things makes me want to cry.



Well, it's generally considered to ban accuracy reduction moves such as Double team, flash, etc., but I suppose it wasn't explicitly stated in the original rules.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2014)

Are we still set for the 26th? I'd like to know 'cause I've got plans.

...Okay, not really.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 20, 2014)

Yup! 26th is looking solid so far.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 20, 2014)

Uh oh my team is only half done. I need to get a move on.


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

I have had no time for this. ;-;


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys, heads up, but..
I dunno if I'm gonna be able to do this, with school in full swing now, I don't have anymore time.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't get discouraged if you can't build a perfect team in time. The whole point of the tournament is to have fun.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 22, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Hey guys, heads up, but..
> I dunno if I'm gonna be able to do this, with school in full swing now, I don't have anymore time.



Indeed, as SirRob said, nothing about this tournament is srs biznass. You still have a few days, and training first stage mons really takes very little time. ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2014)

Might be interesting.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 23, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Indeed, as SirRob said, nothing about this tournament is srs biznass. You still have a few days, and training first stage mons really takes very little time. ^^



I'll try my best, k?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 23, 2014)

Y'see, the thing about me training a new team really hard for this is the fact that I wanna make it as far as I can through the tournament. Otherwise I trained up a full team of 6 to just get knocked out, even if it is double elimination.
.. As I've said before, some of the littluns I've trained now would do also do a decent job evolved. I _could_ do that afterwards, I guess.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 23, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Might be interesting.



If that's an expression of interest in joining, I'll need your Friend Code and trainer name, by this Saturday at the very latest. o:


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> If that's an expression of interest in joining, I'll need your Friend Code and trainer name, by this Saturday at the very latest. o:


OH no. Not able at this point. Next time around. Lack of time to invest in being ready xD as in I haven't played any yet but own it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 23, 2014)

Ah, geez. It's this Sunday, isn't it?

...I guess I'll power level for a good moveset most of Saturday, since I'll have time then. I can always EV train later if I survive the first round. (Har har, jokes)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess it's time for me to try and find the router in the building, then.

I may be doing this tournament sat in a corridor on the floor.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 23, 2014)

Wait, Reno, I just realized, I probably won't be home Sunday until evening or afternoon. Will that be acceptable?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Wait, Reno, I just realized, I probably won't be home Sunday until evening or afternoon. Will that be acceptable?



Should be fine. There's plenty of leniency for arranging matches, but it'll be between you and your opponent. So long as the match happens sometime in, or close to, the 24 hour period after the round's start.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 24, 2014)

Alright, my team's pretty much all EV trained. All I gotta do is make sure the movesets are alright and give 'em some items, and I'll be good to go!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 24, 2014)

Excellent! And just a friendly reminder to any last minute joinees, I'll be making the bracket on Saturday night, so the deadline for signing up is approximately 8 pm PST (Saturday).


EDIT:

So, a friend of mine is interested in joining the tournament, but is apparently having trouble retrieving his FAF account information. For the time being, I'll add him to the list of those entered, and hopefully before the deadline we'll have a post by him confirming his entry.

Also, Fenrir, if you could confirm whether or not you'll be participating, that would be awesome.


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry I'm so late, havn't even gotten around to changing my profile or anything D: but anyways my stuff is *[Rain] *â€‹1848-1935-5630


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got all two of my eyes on you..! I'm not gonna be beaten by a dark horse again!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay, the bracket is up!


So, here's a quick breakdown of the bracket and byes, given that the numbers are a little fiddly for this one. I chose to organize it in a way that would have the minimum amount of granted byes, particularly in later rounds. Additionally, in the interest of fairness, I am excluded from consideration for all byes. 


The round 1 bye went to Dr. Dingo, chosen randomly. 

After round 1 is completed, all of those not moving on in the main bracket will be shuffled into the elimination bracket pool. From here, one will be chosen randomly for another bye. 

In round 3, another bye will be awarded, but this time, it will be a performance based bye, as opposed to a random choice. This means that yes, your record in the tournament will matter. The third round bye will be awarded to the player who holds the fewest losses at that point. 



As stated in the initial posting, please try to initiate all matches within 24 hours of the start of the round, which is officially the time of this posting. If this isn't possible for whatever reason, please make all effort to do so ASAP. The amount of downtime between rounds hinges upon this, though it has in the past been a week, so I suppose we will tackle any schedule challenges as we come across them.




And with that, let the battles begin! Good luck to all, and remember, no touching of the hair or face... and that's it! NOW LET'S DO THIS! :smile:






@Misome   I'll be available for our match pretty much anytime after 12 p.m. PST. Let me know what works for you. ^^


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

*EYES ----->>> DOHZD*

Good luck everyone!

Dohzd, I'll be available from around 1pm EST onwards.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to bow out at the last minute due to a stupid error on my part - the charger for my DS is at the family home, and I'm on campus, and I don't want my battery dying halfway through the battle and all (it's pretty low as is).

That is unless BRN is prepared to wait until Tuesday for the match? If not that's cool, I just though I should let you guys know what was going on.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Worst comes to worst, you can always count this round as a loss and get your charger back in time for the loser's bracket. No need to quit!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Guys, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to bow out at the last minute due to a stupid error on my part - the charger for my DS is at the family home, and I'm on campus, and I don't want my battery dying halfway through the battle and all (it's pretty low as is).
> 
> That is unless BRN is prepared to wait until Tuesday for the match? If not that's cool, I just though I should let you guys know what was going on.



Aw, I hate when I do that. I was looking forward to seeing your team if we met in the bracket.

Um, Fenrir, I'm ready anytime. Ready as in I have PokÃ©mon you can battle. ^^;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Worst comes to worst, you can always count this round as a loss and get your charger back in time for the loser's bracket. No need to quit!



I'm not ready to quit yet, so I'm trying to connect my DS to other charger cables using metal things...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

>__> Sounds dangerous. Don't fry your 3ds, yeah??


----------



## chocomage (Jan 26, 2014)

Do you got any buddies on campus that have a 3ds?


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 26, 2014)

chocomage said:


> Do you got any buddies on campus that have a 3ds?


Hold on, isn't the save data stored on the SD card? Which will only work properly if it's run from the same 3ds console?


----------



## chocomage (Jan 26, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Hold on, isn't the save data stored on the SD card? Which will only work properly if it's run from the same 3ds console?



I'm not sure about that but if they have a 3ds they should also have a charger.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 26, 2014)

chocomage said:


> I'm not sure about that but if they have a 3ds they should also have a charger.


Oh, I getcha now. I thought you were talking about borrowing one!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

If Fenrir had replied a few hours ago, I would have been toast. I've prepared a bit more and now I could stand a chance!

Anyways, hope you find a charger!


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Guys, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to bow out at the last minute due to a stupid error on my part - the charger for my DS is at the family home, and I'm on campus, and I don't want my battery dying halfway through the battle and all (it's pretty low as is).
> 
> That is unless BRN is prepared to wait until Tuesday for the match? If not that's cool, I just though I should let you guys know what was going on.


Oof, Tuesday's a long time... this is sort of awkward.

 Wanna make it a single duel instead of a best-of-three? Would that make it easier for you?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 26, 2014)

BRN said:


> Oof, Tuesday's a long time... this is sort of awkward.
> 
> Wanna make it a single duel instead of a best-of-three? Would that make it easier for you?



The battery is very low, I might just have to go into the elimination bracket straight off.

Which is a huge shame because I was looking forward to a rematch =(


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

Silly website keeps logging me out :I.
In anycase, I'll be ready in about an hour or so myself, Rob =p


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright. I'll use this time to sort through my pencil collection again.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2014)

Watch me go into this unprepared cause I was away this weekend and I was stupid and forgot my 3DS ;w;


----------



## chocomage (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm ready whenever you are rain-wizard. I work 6-11pm Pacific time today and graveyard shift tomorrow. Let me know when you're available.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyway, Eggdoger, I'm ready when you are now.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Watch me go into this unprepared cause I was away this weekend and I was stupid and forgot my 3DS ;w;



Hah, unprepared? You should see my team! XD

 I'll be a good sport regardless of the outcome. Just shoot me a PM or Skype when you want to start. I'm going to put the finishing touches on my team.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 26, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I'm not ready to quit yet, so I'm trying to connect my DS to other charger cables using metal things...




Yeah, definitely would not advise that. X3 If you can't borrow a charger from someone else, it'd be better putting off the match or taking the loss. I would prefer that everyone has a chance to run their battles though. ^^ We'll see if all the other matches are completed today or not. If yours isn't the only one, postponing it til tuesday will probably be alright, so long as BRN agrees. It also looks like you two are in the same TZ, so arranging a match should be easier.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 26, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Yeah, definitely would not advise that. X3 If you can't borrow a charger from someone else, it'd be better putting off the match or taking the loss. I would prefer that everyone has a chance to run their battles though. ^^ We'll see if all the other matches are completed today or not. If yours isn't the only one, postponing it til tuesday will probably be alright, so long as BRN agrees. It also looks like you two are in the same TZ, so arranging a match should be easier.



Well this idea is okay with me, if the first round ends fast, I'll take the loss.

I say Tuesday because I have to go back home that day for a blood test anyway, so I can ask my parents to bring the charger. A good thing to note is that apparently I can get online here if I stand outside the office ^.^

And I stopped trying to connect it to miscellaneous chargers when I made sparks.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

It's been three hours... Where are you, Dohzd? I don't mind waiting, but only if I know how long I'll be waiting for.


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> And I stopped trying to connect it to miscellaneous chargers when I made sparks.



Awhurrgurble. Given some previous experience involving a Nokia and unorthodox uses for its detachable aerial, I'd check your 3DS charger port ASAP with a real charger. :[

I'm online now, so if ya' see me online, send me a battle request and we can rock the casbah. If not tonight, I'll see you Tuesday.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

Harumph. I don't think I'll be available for much longer, either. I see you kinda went offline, so just Skype me if you're on later today, Fen. I might be able to reply;we'll see.


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm...guess my computer doesn't like FAF for some reason as it didn't update this thread for me for some reason :/ my bad dude, sorry for making you wait so much, I'm ready right now if you are


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

BRING IT ON!!!

*Puts on a cap, turns it backwards, and puts it back off*

Oh, by the way, you have to add my FC to your 3ds friend list.


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

oh man, it just go real 0.0


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

apparently I need to update, I apologize for the wait -3-


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh man, I am NOT ready for this. D:


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Uhuhehe, this gon' be good.


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

BOW TO MY TEAM'S ADORABLENESS (and by bow I mean don't beat me up to badly :<)


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

Dat was rough ;3; I think I need to conceed, I honestly don't have anything to counter you XD


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Good match either way. Your team was clearly built well, I considered a lot of the Pokemon on your team for mine.
I'm gonna change one of the moves my Pokemon used... I forgot that it could miss. I don't like using moves that don't have perfect accuracy.


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel the same way, unfornatly I didn't quite get to get all the moves I wanted for everyone :X In either case, was fun, and sorry again for making you wait


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2014)

Well you got time until the loser's bracket. If you really want, you can try to get those moves on them.
It was an honest mistake; I'm probably gonna be F5ing this all day anyway, hahah.


----------



## Dohzd (Jan 26, 2014)

Hehehe, true, true. Gotta keep better tabs on this thing =P


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh my god, the tension D:


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

I seem to have had the misfortune to be gone the few hours that Fenrir was here. Maybe we would have had our battle. XD


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2014)

After a couple of close matches Chocomage wins, and the Wizard sinks into the losers bracket for unwilling prey to stumble upon.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 26, 2014)

I barely skated away with that victory! Those were some damn fine matches!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh Misome, Misome... wherefore art thou? D:


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm going to go for now. Fenrir, I'll be free from 6:00-10:00 PM CST tomorrow, so if you're free during those hours, shoot me a message.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 26, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm going to go for now. Fenrir, I'll be free from 6:00-10:00 PM CST tomorrow, so if you're free during those hours, shoot me a message.



NO wait, don't go yet, I'm right here ;w;


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

Great battles, Misome! There were a couple times in that final match where I thought you had me for sure. o: I loved your team comp too. Those shinies were adorable. ^^

Final score: Reno 2, Misome, 1

Also, all others who have had matches today, if you could give me the series score, that would be great. I need to keep track of the stats for deciding the third round bye.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Mr. Chocobo, when do you think you'll be ready to battle tomorrow (Assuming the next round will start tomorrow)? I'd like to battle early since I have a class at night, but if it's a problem we can try to manage something.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, I love them so much. X3 I wouldn't have called it a close match though. That one pokemon of yours was a little monster.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Thanks, I love them so much. X3 I wouldn't have called it a close match though. That one pokemon of yours was a little monster.



To be honest, if you'd attacked at that one point instead of boosting, it might have been a different result. Hard to say though. That lil' guy is tougher than he looks. ^^ Also, startling amount of crits in that match, on both sides. o: Though, in all fairness, I don't believe any of them had a true impact on the outcomes, which is nice.  




> Hey Mr. Chocobo, when do you think you'll be ready to battle tomorrow (Assuming the next round will start tomorrow)? I'd like to battle early since I have a class at night, but if it's a problem we can try to manage something.




I'm thinking it'd be best to wait a couple of days and let the first two brackets catch up. Though, I suppose if Dingo and I also have our match tomorrow, it can work out. Either way, waiting is involved on one side of the equation or the other.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Hey Mr. Chocobo, when do you think you'll be ready to battle tomorrow (Assuming the next round will start tomorrow)? I'd like to battle early since I have a class at night, but if it's a problem we can try to manage something.



I work at 11pm Pacific time tomorrow. I'll be up till about 7 or 8 in the morning

Edit: 10 or 11 hours from now


----------



## Misomie (Jan 27, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> To be honest, if you'd attacked at that one point instead of boosting, it might have been a different result. Hard to say though. That lil' guy is tougher than he looks. ^^ Also, startling amount of crits in that match, on both sides. o: Though, in all fairness, I don't believe any of them had a true impact on the outcomes, which is nice.  I'm thinking it'd be best to wait a couple of days and let the first two brackets catch up. Though, I suppose if Dingo and I also have our match tomorrow, it can work out. Either way, waiting is involved on one side of the equation or the other.


I was hoping to gain the power I needed to deal with the type disadvantage. ^^; Hmm, I guess there were a lot of crits. XD


----------



## chocomage (Jan 27, 2014)

I forgot to mention the score was 2-1 in my favor


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

I won both matches, although the second one was by default.



chocomage said:


> I work at 11pm Pacific time tomorrow. I'll be up till about 7 or 8 in the morning
> 
> Edit: 10 or 11 hours from now


Alright. I'll be on at that time.

Reno, can we have our match ahead of time anyway? Would you be okay with that Chocomage?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I won both matches, although the second one was by default.
> 
> Alright. I'll be on at that time.
> 
> Reno, can we have our match ahead of time anyway? Would you be okay with that Chocomage?



I don't really have an issue with it, but it means there'll be more of a wait for the other brackets to finish.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> I don't really have an issue with it, but it means there'll be more of a wait for the other brackets to finish.


That's sorta what I'm going for. It'll be more convenient for me if the down time was in the middle of the week.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> That's sorta what I'm going for. It'll be more convenient for me if the down time was in the middle of the week.



Okay, that's fine then. Also, standings update!



SirRob            W: 2       L: 0
DrDingo: W: 2* L: 0
Chocomage:    W: 2       L: 1 
Reno:             W: 2       L: 1
Rain Wizard:    W: 1       L: 2
Misome:          W: 1       L: 2
Dohzd:           W: 0       L: 2



BRN:               W: U      L: U 
AlexxLupo:       W: U      L: U
EggDodger:      W: U      L: U
FenrirDarkWolf: W: U      L: U


*First round bye






Hmm, another thought. In the instance of a tie for the third round bye, how do you folks want to do it? We could do random draw, or a single tie-breaker match. Personally, I'd rather have the bye be something earned, especially for a semi-final slot, so I'd prefer a tie-breaker match, but that's just me. I'm not eligible for it anyhow.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the earning concept. In the event of tied scores we could do the single tie breaker match.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I won both matches, although the second one was by default.
> 
> Alright. I'll be on at that time.
> 
> Reno, can we have our match ahead of time anyway? Would you be okay with that Chocomage?



Gotta fix a few move sets but I'll do that tonight. I'm game for whenever in the morning


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Ready when you are buddy bird.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright, I'm here now. So Reno, if you read this and I'm not online on my 3ds, just PM me and I'll be with you.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 27, 2014)

Good job buddy. I couldn't do shit lol. rob won 2-0


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

I think maybe I overdid it with this team. GGs.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought I had a chance after that first match but you told me no real quick.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

That Pokemon is one of the biggest threats in LC.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 27, 2014)

I considered that guy for a second. I'm kicking myself for deciding against it now.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

My parents moved my blood test to next Friday, so I decided to go out and buy a new charger. I'm back in this thing, people!

BRN, I don't know when you'll be around, but I'll be online later today if you are ready.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

You shoulda brought some birds, mister bird!



AlexxxLupo said:


> My parents moved my blood test to next Friday, so I decided to go out and buy a new charger. I'm back in this thing, people!


You can do that?! I'm always scared of the wires snapping or something.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

chocomage said:


> I considered that guy for a second. I'm kicking myself for deciding against it now.


It better not be Murkrow. Otherwise I could be in for a heck of a challenge!


----------



## BRN (Jan 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> My parents moved my blood test to next Friday, so I decided to go out and buy a new charger. I'm back in this thing, people!
> 
> BRN, I don't know when you'll be around, but I'll be online later today if you are ready.



*colon three*

I'm at work in Cheshunt on a client; it's two and a half hours till I'm home in Fleet. So, 7pm or later for me. >.<

Let's call it 8.30pm tonight. ;D


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Actually Reno, message me anyway when you want to battle. Even if my PSS is on, I might not actually be looking at the screen!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

BRN said:


> *colon three*
> 
> I'm at work in Cheshunt on a client; it's two and a half hours till I'm home in Fleet. So, 7pm or later for me. >.<
> 
> Let's call it 8.30pm tonight. ;D



8:30 it is. Prepare for 6 chibi asses to be kicked! 

...Your team's. Not mine.

EDIT: Are accuracy INCREASING items allowed? I know accuracy reducing ones aren't, so I thought I'd check first.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, Eggy and I will have our battle after school today.
We weren't able to because my 3DS wasn't connecting to the internet >.<;


----------



## BRN (Jan 27, 2014)

Just waiting on you, girl.~

ed: :c

ed2: :C

ed3: 
-=----==--=
O--/
--0|
O--\
------


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been trying to get online for half an hour D=

The internet here seems to be being a shit. Apparently it let me connect once when I tested it out, to lure le into a false sense of security.

I will keep trying.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright. Either we have a game pretty soon or I'll have to do it tomorrow. Which could potentially be later than the closing date for this section of the tournament.


----------



## BRN (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's reschedule for 10:00, Alex. See ya' then, hopefully!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

BRN said:


> -=----==--=
> O--/
> --0|
> O--\
> ------



AAAAAAHHHHHHHH
What IIISSS THAAAAT?!?!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

BRN said:


> Let's reschedule for 10:00, Alex. See ya' then, hopefully!



I'm doing the best I can, honest =(

I don't know if anyone has a similar setup, but I'm trying to connect to a public/private router. Well, it's for use by the entire building. To access the internet on my PC I have to enter a password, but I don't think it gives me the option to do this on the DS. Does this sound familiar to anyone? I'm getting pretty desperate now and feel like punching someone.


----------



## BRN (Jan 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I'm doing the best I can, honest =(
> 
> I don't know if anyone has a similar setup, but I'm trying to connect to a public/private router. Well, it's for use by the entire building. To access the internet on my PC I have to enter a password, but I don't think it gives me the option to do this on the DS. Does this sound familiar to anyone? I'm getting pretty desperate now and feel like punching someone.



You could try using the Internet Browser software (top right, blue icon on the home screen) and entering your passcode through that. Maybe?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I've got it - my laptop is now my access point.

Connection test was successful, now to see if I can get online in X.

See you there (hopefully!)

EDIT:I'm online!

And sorry for making you wait so long and all. And sorry for making this thread about my internet problems for a while =(


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright, here's what's going down-
I reckon I have to leave now. I'll be back on briefly from about 7:30-8:00 UTC, which is too early for Americans to be on. The only time after that will be from about 5:00 UTC tomorrow. Will that be too late?


----------



## BRN (Jan 27, 2014)

Awh. I really thought I had an edge on your team, but that third match was a humiliation.

1-2 to Alex. :u Well played, much speed!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, those were some good matches. BRN, you did ungodly things to those little guys and I admire your strategy! I think we both know that I want nothing more than to snap Sharpen More's little neck right now =P

My breakdown:
1) I think I let the match slip past me, BRN's [redacted] strategies took me by surprise, and it was after I lost a couple of my team that I knew I was up shit creek. Victory to BRN.
2) Much closer than the 1st, but I think I got lucky and broke through small cracks in his team. Once I'd taken out the glue, it fell apart, and good ol' Nibbles surprised me in that one, taking most of BRN's team down on her own. And I don't think anyone would've expected that turn from Ominous at the end. Victory to me.
3) Not as close. I think I managed to get a head start on him, a few OHKO's and not a single one of my team mates fell. Sparkles surprised me in this one, and I think I now have my official LC team favourite. Victory to me.

If memory serves, that match goes to me, 2-1.

Great game, you really made me panic and think, and I can see why you made it to the final in the original tourney now ^.^

EDIT: That last match is my new battle video.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my fur

I forgot to nickname my team

I think I will name them after my defeated rivals


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright, here's what's going on- Embarrassing as it is, my parents take my electronic devices from me when I go to bed. I'm making this post on my old 3ds, which has limited charge. I've added you Reno, and this system's code is 2122 5932 3846. Since my brother uses his Pokemon Y on this system, it probably won't work. But it's worth a shot. I will wait for you, but the power will more than likely die on me first.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, great battles, Dingo! I did not expect that one 'mon of yours to be that much of a threat, and then it went and chewed through half my team. :c 

Reno: 0  Dingo: 2


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 27, 2014)

Those were some brilliant battles. When I saw your first Pokemon in Battle number One, I honestly thought I was completely doomed!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Those were some brilliant battles. When I saw your first Pokemon in Battle number One, I honestly thought I was completely doomed!



Yeah, even managed to pull off the setup on it, but, your tank was a check to almost my entire team.  Nicely done! Your lead also caused me a lot of pain with its moveset, given my team's crippling weakness to that type. Might have to rustle around in my bench for my next match, over in the other bracket.  

EDIT: Ugh. I just figured out why it took so little damage from those moves too, and now I feel dumb. XP 


Anyways, updated standings! As soon as Eggdodger and Fenrir have their match, I'll update the bracket too. Hmm. Looking like we'll need to have that bye-deciding tie-breaker match after all! 



SirRob W: 4 L: 0
DrDingo: W: 4* L: 0
AlexxLupo: W: 2 L: 1
Chocomage: W: 2 L: 3 
Reno: W: 2 L: 3
Rain Wizard: W: 1 L: 2
Misome: W: 1 L: 2
BRN: W: 1 L: 2 
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 2





EggDodger: W: U L: U
FenrirDarkWolf: W: U L: U


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, those were some close matches. That was a lot of fun!

Eggdodger: W:1 L:2
FenrirDarkWolf: W:2 L:1


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 27, 2014)

Mkay sooooooo
FenrirDarkWolf: Win
Eggdoger: Loss

\:3/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats, Fen, guess that means we are up against each other next ^.^

When do you want to battle? I'd rather not do it today (my today) because it's 3AM for me and I gotta be up in 5 hours D= but tomorrow (anything from around 10 hours from now) is fine for me.

I'm in GMT, I'm not sure what time zone you are in though (I'm terrible with these)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Congrats, Fen, guess that means we are up against each other next ^.^
> 
> When do you want to battle? I'd rather not do it today (my today) because it's 3AM for me and I gotta be up in 5 hours D= but tomorrow (anything from around 10 hours from now) is fine for me.
> 
> I'm in GMT, I'm not sure what time zone you are in though (I'm terrible with these)



Cool! ^^
I'm in Central Time, which means it's 9PM here right now. Tomorrow is good tho.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 27, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Cool! ^^
> I'm in Central Time, which means it's 9PM here right now. Tomorrow is good tho.



That kind of sounds like we will end up playing around evening/night my time which is when I'm most active, so that's fine with me ^.^ I guess tomorrow I'll come on here and watch this space for ya =)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh, if Dingo's this strong, I might not wanna get overconfident.

Eddie, I'm ready to battle when I wake up tomorrow (7 est, should be 12 pm for you). But I won't be able to start a battle past 8. I'll be back around 4 (9 pm for you).


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 27, 2014)

Okay! The bracket has been updated, and the next round of battles, especially the battle between Alexx and Fenrir, can begin! I suppose if we aim to have both the B7 battle decided, and the first round of the E brackets completed before next Sunday, that will give a small break for Dingo and Rob, though, if the two of you would like to have your tie-breaker match to decide the third round bye, feel free to go ahead and do so.


SirRob W: 4 L: 0
DrDingo: W: 4* L: 0
AlexxLupo: W: 2 L: 1
FenrirDarkWolf: W: 2 L: 1
Chocomage: W: 2 L: 3 
Reno: W: 2 L: 3
Rain Wizard: W: 1 L: 2
Misome: W: 1 L: 2
BRN: W: 1 L: 2 
EggDodger: W: 1 L: 2
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 2


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh my gosh, if Dingo's this strong, I might not wanna get overconfident.
> 
> Eddie, I'm ready to battle when I wake up tomorrow (7 est, should be 12 pm for you). But I won't be able to start a battle past 8. I'll be back around 4 (9 pm for you).


Alright, I'm gonna be out when you get up. I should be available at 5:00 UTC onwards (12:00 for you). Which means that it'd be best to do it when you get back. I'll do the same thing I did with Reno and use my secondary 3ds sneakily, as I can't guarantee I will have my regular 3ds on-hand. I'll put your code in on it, mine's 2122 5932 3846.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooh, I apparently have a Bye in the next round. W3* L2~


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, I'm gonna be out when you get up. I should be available at 5:00 UTC onwards (12:00 for you). Which means that it'd be best to do it when you get back. I'll do the same thing I did with Reno and use my secondary 3ds sneakily, as I can't guarantee I will have my regular 3ds on-hand. I'll put your code in on it, mine's 2122 5932 3846.


Why is your Mii so cute, what are these feelings?!


----------



## chocomage (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll be home in like 2 hours if you're up for our match then arcane. I work at 11pm Pacific time tonight and I've got plans for Wednesday but I'm not entirely sure if I'll have much free time that day before hand.

Edit:heading to sleep now I'll check back in a few hours.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why is your Mii so cute, what are these feelings?!


Ah, that would be me when I was about 12 or 13-ish. So naturally, my face was a bit chubbier and rounder, and my eyes larger in proportion to the rest of my head. My newer and obviously older-looking Mii is the one on my current 3ds XL.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2014)

This thing is just about driving me mad.

So last night I tried to connect to the building's Wifi for an hour with no success at all, but had instant success connecting to my laptop as a virtual router.

Well tonight, my god damn DS won't find the virtual router to connect to it, but instantly connected to the buiding's Wifi.

Now, I'm scared to switch the DS off in case I lose that too. -Sigh- I just wish it used even the smallest bit of consistency...

Anyways, when you see this Fen, I SHOULD still be online and ready.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> This thing is just about driving me mad.
> 
> So last night I tried to connect to the building's Wifi for an hour with no success at all, but had instant success connecting to my laptop as a virtual router.
> 
> ...



Andddddd, I'm at school x.X


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 28, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Andddddd, I'm at school x.X



That's cool, the night is young for me so I'll be online doing work and stuff for a long time ^.^


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That's cool, the night is young for me so I'll be online doing work and stuff for a long time ^.^



Alrighttt, I'll be home in about 2-3 more hours


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright Dingo, I'm ready for action!


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Alright Dingo, I'm ready for action!


Awesome, I'll boot up!
EDIT- Oh Crap, using my other 3ds made my origianl friends list disappear! Crapcrapcrap
EDIT 2- Damn, ALL of them have disappeared. Even on my spare one!
EDIT 3- Nvm, it works!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

GG Dingo, wish you didn't have to see that embarrassing counter, haha.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

What a complete massacre! I was totally unprepared.
Congrats Rob, a well-deserved win.
Final score: 2-0 to SirRob.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

Your team's definitely the strongest I've seen so far, though. No surprise you were able to beat Reno.
One thing you might wanna watch out for is redundancy, a lot of your Pokemon were using the same move.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Your team's definitely the strongest I've seen so far, though. No surprise you were able to beat Reno.


In that case, you're God-like! I got destroyed!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

Why yes I am thanks for noticing


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why yes I am thanks for noticing


If I ever make it to the final and I rebattle you, I _will_ be prepared. You can count on that! >:3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

You might be able to rebattle me if you win in the next round, if I'm comprehending things right. Heck we might battle three times total!


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You might be able to rebattle me if you win in the next round, if I'm comprehending things right. Heck we might battle three times total!


Even now, I'm unsure on how to counter you! If this is the case, I really can't see myself getting much further. :c


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

You know how people say "Kill it with fire!"?
Same thing applies here.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, you guys did a full match?  Well, that works too I suppose, though really one battle was all that was needed to decide the tie-break. So, Rob has the bye for the semi-final now, and Dingo will be up against whoever comes out of the other bracket.


@Chocomage. I'm on now, and will probably keep my 3DS on and check back in here periodically.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 28, 2014)

Of course we had a full match. I never do things halfway, unless it's work.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 28, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Oh, you guys did a full match?  Well, that works too I suppose, though really one battle was all that was needed to decide the tie-break. So, Rob has the bye for the semi-final now, and Dingo will be up against whoever comes out of the other bracket.
> 
> 
> @Chocomage. I'm on now, and will probably keep my 3DS on and check back in here periodically.



I'll be ready in about 10 minutes


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 28, 2014)

chocomage said:


> I'll be ready in about 10 minutes



Ready and waitin'!


----------



## chocomage (Jan 28, 2014)

Would help if I add the right person wouldn't it?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, that was easily the most intense battle I've had so far. o: Good match! 

Final score: Reno: 2  Choco: 1


----------



## chocomage (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea that could have gone either way! I thought I had you for a second but you had a much better team comp then me. If anyone is up for fights just for fun I've been eliminated so just let me know. Best of luck to those still going strong!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 28, 2014)

chocomage said:


> Yea that could have gone either way! I thought I had you for a second but you had a much better team comp then me. If anyone is up for fights just for fun I've been eliminated so just let me know. Best of luck to those still going strong!



For sure. o: I was not at all confident that my special attacker would be able to take out that one 'mon of yours.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 28, 2014)

I was sort of shocked at how my guy dropped like a rock to him that last match. Once that happened I knew it was over.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 29, 2014)

Standings update!

SirRob W: 6*** L: 0
DrDingo: W: 4* L: 2
Reno: W: 4 L: 4
BRN: W: 3** L: 2 
Chocomage: W: 3 L: 5 (Eliminated)
AlexxLupo: W: 2 L: 1
FenrirDarkWolf: W: 2 L: 1
Rain Wizard: W: 1 L: 2
Misome: W: 1 L: 2
EggDodger: W: 1 L: 2
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 2


*First round bye
**Elimination round bye
***Third round bye


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. It looks like I'm gonna be facing you a second time, Reno!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 29, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Wow. It looks like I'm gonna be facing you a second time, Reno!



Oh, not yet, only if you lose your next one. ^^


----------



## BRN (Jan 29, 2014)

Hurry up and win, Fenrir, so that I can enact my revenge~


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Oh, not yet, only if you lose your next one. ^^


Hold on, who am I facing this round then?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 29, 2014)

Whoever wins the Alexxx vs. Fenrir match. You're not in the loser bracket, our match was just to decide who was going to skip the next round.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 29, 2014)

So apparently while the buildings Internet is being a shit AGAIN, and won't let us get online with our computers, I can connect with my DS no problem.

Oh well, the take-away message is that I'm online and ready. While I wait I think I'll continue breeding for a shiny Electrike. 94 and counting ^.^


----------



## Arcane Reno (Jan 30, 2014)

The anticipation is palpable... Also waiting on the other 'E' brackets. ^^


----------



## Misomie (Jan 30, 2014)

I heard from my opponent last night but haven't since. *waits*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 30, 2014)

ERMAGERD!!!
I'm sorrryyyy, I was so swamped in stuff that I didn't have any time ;w;
If she gets on sometime tonight, we'll battle... hopefully ;w;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn, I didn't see this until now!

I'm online buddy, ready when you are


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2014)

Eggdodger x RWiz
Alexxx x Fenrir
Misomie x Dozhd

What news?


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 1, 2014)

The tournament's still going, right? Have I missed anything?


----------



## Jags (Feb 1, 2014)

I wrote on Egg's wall to see when he's available, but have heard nothing.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe the unresponsive players should be disqualified so the tournament can move on.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 1, 2014)

Let's give them til Sunday evening at least. If they can't make it work over the weekend, then it isn't going to. BRN, could you poke Rain on Skype for me? I dunno if  watching the thread.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Maybe the unresponsive players should be disqualified so the tournament can move on.



Maybe they could be put in a new 'U' bracket together, that has a separate chance to play in the final?

Just a silly thought.


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> BRN, could you poke Rain on Skype for me?



As much as he'd love to, no need 

I'm hoping I get a response today, I'd feel bad just passing over someone ><


----------



## BRN (Feb 2, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> As much as he'd love to, no need
> 
> I'm hoping I get a response today, I'd feel bad just passing over someone ><



Eheh, sorry bro; much as you'd love my attention, this Rain refers to Dozhd. 

I poked Egg aswell, though. He said he'd forgotten... or something.

Either way, Fenrir's AWOL, while Dozhd and Egg are both aware of the tournament but just aren't finding the time, apparently.


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2014)

Too many Rains >:[

Aite, gimme a heads up when it's decided what's happening, I'ma just sit and play X instead ^^


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 2, 2014)

Today is the last call for Dohzd, Fenrir and Eggdodger. If there's no appearance from them by midnight, PST, I'll have to advance their opponents, and possibly shuffle them into a different bracket. :c


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh god, sorry...
I'll be on my 3DS all day until we battle...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

See, uh... now I can't get online anymore. I'll keep trying.

EDIT: Had to manually configure the little shit but I think I can get online now.

EDIT2: Is anyone else having trouble getting online in this game? I can connect no problem in Internet Settings but "a communication error has occurred" whenever I try and connect in game. I stood literally right next to the piece of shit router and this still happened.

And over the week I was able to connect absolutely fine in my room. Is it just to servers for this game?

EDIT3: I'm online, but Fen please don't get upset if I disconnect, I've gotten through after 30 times- oh nevermind, there it goes again.

EDIT4: Scratch that, see EDIT2.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2014)

I've had the same problem, it just randomly disconnects all the fucking time.
It got so bad during my battle with Eggy that I had to use my mobile hotspot.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

I keep trying to re-enter my settings in the main menu and whether the connection is successful or not is so hit-and-miss. It'snot even this bad at home, and I didn't think it could get any worse there.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I keep trying to re-enter my settings in the main menu and whether the connection is successful or not is so hit-and-miss. It'snot even this bad at home, and I didn't think it could get any worse there.



Alrighty then, I'll be training my mons till then xD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

How did you make a mobile hotspot?

I was at one point using my laptop as a hotspot but my DS has mysteriously stopped receiving that as an access point since the match with BRN


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I keep trying to re-enter my settings in the main menu and whether the connection is successful or not is so hit-and-miss. It'snot even this bad at home, and I didn't think it could get any worse there.



Are you using WEP or WPA encryption?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

Whatever I did seems to be working.

As soon as I mentioned that I couldn't receive the virtual router, I could receive it again.

Fen, I'm ready but if I disconnect please don't hate me =( I've had so much trouble getting to here (my computer is connected to the internet by my phone being a hotspot, and my DS is connected to the computer through virtual router...)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Whatever I did seems to be working.
> 
> As soon as I mentioned that I couldn't receive the virtual router, I could receive it again.
> 
> Fen, I'm ready but if I disconnect please don't hate me =( I've had so much trouble getting to here (my computer is connected to the internet by my phone being a hotspot, and my DS is connected to the computer through virtual router...)



Alright, let's get this over with!

EDIT:
gg, Alex, you practically curb-stomped me xD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

Now those were some good matches! Here's my breakdown:

1) This one belonged to the boys, with James and Hurpadurr taking down most of Fen's team. Hurpadurr's crushing signature move didn't leave much of an opening, but he fell eventually. Nibbles had the type advantage to the rest of the team, but it was all over too soon. Victory to me.
2) This one was much closer, I was hoping Sparkles could shine like she did in the last match against BRN, but I put too much on her and disregarded the risks of keeping her in battle at that time, and she fell quickly. Ominous was there to clean up the mess, but Fen's [redacted] took care of her (may I say I love that Pokemon?). After that, Hurpadurr whored out his best move again (I'm surprised that never missed TBH), and only when he fell did Nibbles get to clean up the last 3 opponents, who all had a type disadvantage to her best move. Victory to me.

Well played Fen, but I guess this round was taken to me 2-0


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2014)

What have you been feeding your team Alex


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, looks like I'm gonna be against you next, Alexx! As I've done with the others- In case I can't get at ya during the day, plonk this code into your 3ds. It's my spare one. 2122-5932-3846. I'll put yours into it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, looks like I'm gonna be against you next, Alexx! As I've done with the others- In case I can't get at ya during the day, plonk this code into your 3ds. It's my spare one. 2122-5932-3846. I'll put yours into it.



When are you online? We are on the same time zone I think, I did just disconnect my setup but I'll try and get it working again if you are ready now.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> When are you online? We are on the same time zone I think, I did just disconnect my setup but I'll try and get it working again if you are ready now.


I suppose I could play now, but currently I'm on my spare. I'm typing this post on it! Up to you, I guess.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

(I may regret this) but I'm gonna say maybe tomorrow evening? I still need to get out for a run and do my coursework IRL =P


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> (I may regret this) but I'm gonna say maybe tomorrow evening? I still need to get out for a run and do my coursework IRL =P


Sure! I'd honestly be happier with that time. The spare 3ds ordeal is just a fallback, since I don't have my normal one with me at night.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Sure! I'd honestly be happier with that time. The spare 3ds ordeal is just a fallback, since I don't have my normal one with me at night.



Okay, what sort of time might be good for you? This will probably have to be a rough estimate of when the match would begin considering the trouble I had connecting tonight D=

But whatever time you suggest can be the time that I start [trying] to get online =P


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Okay, what sort of time might be good for you? This will probably have to be a rough estimate of when the match would begin considering the trouble I had connecting tonight D=But whatever time you suggest can be the time that I start [trying] to get online =P


Monday's a good day for me, as I'm not going to an after-school revision session for anything. Private Message me on FAF sometime between 4pm and 9pm. Even if I have homework, I assure you I'll be procrastinating enough to see that you've messaged me!


----------



## Dohzd (Feb 2, 2014)

Ah well, was fun while it lasted. Misome got it, 2/0


----------



## Misomie (Feb 2, 2014)

Good game Dohzd, that shiny of yours is adorable :3. Clean 2-0 victory for me.


----------



## Dohzd (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, hehe =p


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome! Just one more match to go then.


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2014)

Still heard nothing

:'[


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 3, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Still heard nothing
> 
> :'[



45 minutes - there's still hope!


EDIT: Well, unfortunately, with this amount of time and no response from Egg, it looks like Rainwizard wins by default. 

New standings, and next round start!:

SirRob W: 6*** L: 0
AlexxLupo: W: 4 L: 1
DrDingo: W: 4* L: 2
Reno: W: 4 L: 4
BRN: W: 3** L: 2 
Rain Wizard: W: 3 L: 2
Misome: W: 3 L: 2
FenrirDarkWolf: W: 2 L: 3 
Chocomage: W: 3 L: 5 (Eliminated)
EggDodger: W: 1 L: 4 (Eliminated)
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 4 (Eliminated)


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2014)

Misome then? Bring it.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2014)

Fenrir, wolfbutt, you and me are game. :3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Alexxx is in second, huh? I hope she beats Eddie then, so I can face her in an epic battle.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Alexxx is in second, huh? I hope she beats Eddie then, so I can face her in an epic battle.


You're out of luck, then!
Good game, Alexxx.
Final score: 2-0 to me. :3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

So then. Once again we shall cross honedges.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So then. Once again we shall cross honedges.


And this time, I'm prepared for your team! >:3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, that match really made me think! You played amazingly Dingo, congrats ^.^ As usual, here is my breakdown:

1) As the battle began, I thought it might end up being quite close. I can see that Dingo put his best foot forward in the same way that I like to lead in Battle Tower - by putting something up front that is literally unbreakable. Pentacular was spectacular (sorry!) and I had nothing that could break it. In the first battle, Ominous managed to fell it in the end, but by then I had too few Pokemon left to finish off Dingo's remaining 4. Victory to Dingo.
2) I decided to try and call Dingo's bluff by leading with James as I had done in the first match, thinking there was no way he would do the same. I was wrong - this time I switched out, but in hindsight I should never have switched out Ominous at that time because she happened to be faster than Dingo's lead. I knew at this point I was up shit creek and I was only playing for time. Sparkles forcing a switch out of Pentacular at the end might have seemed like an opening for victory, but I had 2 Pokemon left by then, and James was eventually crushed by Smacky Chan (I lol'd). Victory to Dingo.

All I can say is, if Sir managed to best you, I can only begin to think what his team must be like (speaking of, how about a friendly match Sir? I was looking forward to posibly facing you). I think it's safe to say that I got my ass handed to me. Dingo wins this match 2-0

EDIT: I'm curious as to why you kept switching out on Sparkles actually. She was only a touch faster than James, who wasn't at all fast enough to outrun Pentacular. I also have a feeling that your 'mon would've had the defence to take a blow from her. Come to think of it, all your team were tough as.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> EDIT: I'm curious as to why you kept switching out on Sparkles actually. She was only a touch faster than James, who wasn't at all fast enough to outrun Pentacular. I also have a feeling that your 'mon would've had the defence to take a blow from her. Come to think of it, all your team were tough as.


Not that I wanna give away the typings of either of our teams' Pokemon, but I didn't want to risk you surviving a hit and then KO'ing Penty. :c


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Not that I wanna give away the typings of either of our teams' Pokemon, but I didn't want to risk you surviving a hit and then KO'ing Penty. :c



Ah, good point.

I think at that stage it wouldn't have mattered that much anyway =P


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> All I can say is, if Sir managed to best you, I can only begin to think what his team must be like (speaking of, how about a friendly match Sir? I was looking forward to posibly facing you).


I'd be happy to have a friendly match with anyone. We've still got a chance to face each other in the tournament, though.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, heads up to whoever is interested- I saved a battle video of the first of every match I've done in this tournament, so if anyone wants to see any of them in particular afterwards, I could always upload the video and tell ya the code.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 3, 2014)

You mean I'm still in? I didn't know that ^.^


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Dingo, I don't have class today, so I have plenty of time if you want to do the semi-finals today. It might not be as easy for me through the week.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Dingo, I don't have class today, so I have plenty of time if you want to do the semi-finals today. It might not be as easy for me through the week.


Sure, I'd be up for a game tonight!
I'm about to go off and eat pretty soon, but you'll hear from me again within an hour.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll serve you up a nice dessert when you get back.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

Alright, I sent ya a PM as well of course, but I'm ready and waiting for ya. Time to dish up the tasty courses of battle!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> Fenrir, wolfbutt, you and me are game. :3



le gasp!
Alrighty~ ;3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

GGs. You really should get rid of that move on that Pokemon, leaving things up to chance is never a good idea.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

In terms of fine dining, I got served!
And to think that I would have to beat you in the final if I wanted to win..
DrDingo 0 - SirRob 2.


SirRob said:


> You really should get rid of that move on that Pokemon, leaving things up to chance is never a good idea.


But it's the only thing that gave me like, _any_ leverage at all!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> But it's the only thing that gave me like, _any_ leverage at all!


Nah. It actually opened up the opportunity to let my Pokemon heal up. If you had like Bulk Up on it instead, it'd be waaay scarier.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nah. It actually opened up the opportunity to let my Pokemon heal up.


Assuming I see you in the final, I'm gonna make some *gigantic* changes to my team.
After all, we _are_ allowed 8 pokemon to swap and match. This is how determined I am now, even if I only get one out of 3 wins in the final! >:c

.. Damn, you're good.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

I can help you out if you want. This tournament's literally the only environment where this team can excel, since it doesn't conform to standard Little Cup rules. Helping you adjust your team so it can surpass my own would help improve both of our skills, and should we face each other in the finals, it'd make for a really good match.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can help you out if you want. This tournament's literally the only environment where this team can excel, since it doesn't conform to standard Little Cup rules. Helping you adjust your team so it can surpass my own would help improve both of our skills, and should we face each other in the finals, it'd make for a really good match.


Alright. If you don't mind me asking, what_ am_ I doing wrong with my team? D:


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you save any battle videos of our match? It'd be easier to talk about it if we both were looking at the video.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Did you save any battle videos of our match? It'd be easier to talk about it if we both were looking at the video.


You bet I did. I'll get it open.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> You bet I did. I'll get it open.


Sweet. Could you also give your Pokemon's movesets, natures, items etc.? You should PM that, 'cause that's a pretty huge factor, too.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sweet. Could you also give your Pokemon's movesets, natures, items etc.? You should PM that, 'cause that's a pretty huge factor, too.


Alright. It's not like I was gonna have a chance at winning against you otherwise. Ha.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright. It's not like I was gonna have a chance at winning against you otherwise. Ha.


I'll give you mine as well for fairness, and to give you an idea of how to combat my team.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> le gasp!
> Alrighty~ ;3



7:30pm GMT, and I'm around. I'll be around for a good few hours yet!


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2014)

Aaaaand 2:30am GMT, heading to sleep.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 3, 2014)

Bracket and standings update!

Apologies for the somewhat crowded bracket. I made the mistake of putting some of the brackets too close together. :c But, hopefully it's clear. 

SirRob W: 8*** L: 0
DrDingo: W: 6* L: 4
AlexxLupo: W: 4 L: 3
Reno: W: 4 L: 4
BRN: W: 3** L: 2 
Rain Wizard: W: 3 L: 2
Misome: W: 3 L: 2
FenrirDarkWolf: W: 2 L: 3 
Chocomage: W: 3 L: 5 (Eliminated)
EggDodger: W: 1 L: 4 (Eliminated)
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 4 (Eliminated)

* First round bye
** E bracket bye
*** Third round bye


Alex, I'll be on tomorrow afternoon from around 1:30 p.m. PST til 5, and then later at around 11:30 PST


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Golly I'm glad I'm on the left side of the bracket, otherwise my avatar'd be facing the wrong way!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Golly I'm glad I'm on the left side of the bracket, otherwise my avatar'd be facing the wrong way!



Ah, but see, that way you could look back and reflect upon all those you've vanquished.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 3, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Ah, but see, that way you could look back and reflect upon all those you've vanquished.


Oh ho! But this way, I can do both!


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 4, 2014)

Alright, so am I right in saying I'm gonna be waiting until I face the victor out of of Arcane, Alexxx, Misomie, Rain-Wiz, and BRN?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Alright, so am I right in saying I'm gonna be waiting until I face the victor out of of Arcane, Alexxx, Misomie, Rain-Wiz, and BRN?



Yup yup!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

Reno, if I'm right I think that means you'll be on about 9PM my time. I'll try and be ready for then ^.^


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

Fen, I saw you looking at the thread. :[

It'd be useful to get an update on when you're gonna be around.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Fen, I saw you looking at the thread. :[
> 
> It'd be useful to get an update on when you're gonna be around.



Sorry, I'm at school ><
I'll be home in around 4-5 hours.


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

Cool. :3 I'll be around from then.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Cool. :3 I'll be around from then.



Alrighty :3


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm available now, Alex, so, let me know if you're able to get online. ^^


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm online now and totally ready ^.^


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess it would help if I added you, wouldn't it? XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

Just to be clear, are you the passerby who challenged me?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Just to be clear, are you the passerby who challenged me?



Yeah. Cuz I apparently hadn't added you already (though I thought I had).

EDIT: OMG, my stupid cat....

She decided I wasn't paying enough attention to her, and bumped my DS hard enough to pop the cartridge out. :I :I :I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn, sorry! I don't know what happened there. Just so you know, I didn't disconnect on you or anything.

It might be a good idea to say that match went to you because that's where it was heading anyway =)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Damn, sorry! I don't know what happened there. Just so you know, I didn't disconnect on you or anything.
> 
> It might be a good idea to say that match went to you because that's where it was heading anyway =)




Yeah, not your fault. It was my stupid cat. >_> Well, that's fair enough, but, want to have another one regardless?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

To be honest, it was a sweet release from a slow, painful death for me =P


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> To be honest, it was a sweet release from a slow, painful death for me =P



Aheh, alright then. GG anyhow. ^^ If you're interested, my opening 'mon in that second match had two HP left before the switch-in, so, it was damn close!


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2014)

Misome, I'm waitin' on ya gal, lemme know when you're free!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 4, 2014)

It occured to me after the second turn that I should've had Nibbles use Sandstorm instead. A turn sooner and Sanders would've been gone. I'm not even joking here, I goddamn hate that strategy. I hate the [redacted] game. As you have seen, I like to run a team of sweepers and get it over and done with. Here's my breakdown, as always:

1) Sorry but I've already forgotten all the names of Reno's team. Anyhow, James entered first and I was expecting a switch, so didn't use Flamthrower. That was my first mistake. Things only got worse from there as Ang destroyed the rest of my team. As usual, Ominous did well, but sadly she was felled by Ang early on. I guess it's all about guessing who's the faster Pokemon when it comes to that strategy, and as it happens Ang outran all of my team pretty darn fast. Victory to Reno

.2) This one was just a train wreck of wrongly-called bluffs. Nibbles had a type advantage to Sanders and I reckon an Earthquake would've OHKO'd it, but I expected a switch and used Rock Slide instead. Hit hard, but not hard enough. Then that god-damn strategy was put into effect and like I said before, if I'd used my head, and used Sandstorm a turn sooner, that little cretin would've been out of the picture sooner. But in the end, the setup was made, and I knew I'd lost. I stopped trying by that point because I had no chance. I was just waiting, painfully, shamefully, for the battle to end. I wasn't expecting it to end like -that-, but I didn't see any point in a rematch because the outcome was pretty much decided by then. Victory to Reno.

Good game, although frustrating =P I'm looking forward to seeing where you place in the end!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 4, 2014)

Heh, yeah, a second-turn sandstorm would've ruined Sanders' day for sure. A first turn Earthquake would've ensured that he didn't have enough HP to pull off his trick, though it likely wouldn't have one-shot him barring crit (his specs are full tank). Your James surprised me a little as a lead, and I'm glad Mace had the right move to scout with, as it bought me a turn to switch to October with resistance. ^^


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

Ho hum.


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2014)

While I wait, I think I shall put all my 'mons through Bank. *Anticipation*

Edit: Wizard out, GG. I was annihilated


----------



## Misomie (Feb 4, 2014)

GG. 2-0 for me. 

That first match was kinda close but that second match, nope. XD


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

Midnight GMT here, heading to bed. >_>


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2014)

Misomie said:


> That first match was kinda close but that second match, nope. XD



The envy for your team, you know what I mean. >.>


----------



## Misomie (Feb 4, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The envy for your team, you know what I mean. >.>



Ah. ^^;


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 5, 2014)

Updated standings!

I'm also happy to have friendlies with anyone who's no longer in the running. ^^ Really loving these lil' guys!

SirRob W: 8*** L: 0
DrDingo: W: 6* L: 4
Reno: W: 6 L: 4
Misome: W: 5 L: 2
BRN: W: 3** L: 2 
FenrirDarkWolf: W: 2 L: 3 
AlexxLupo: W: 4 L: 5 (Eliminated)
Rain Wizard: W: 3 L: 4 (Eliminated)
Chocomage: W: 3 L: 5 (Eliminated)
EggDodger: W: 1 L: 4 (Eliminated)
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 4 (Eliminated)

* First round bye
** E bracket bye
*** Third round bye


----------



## BRN (Feb 6, 2014)

Third night of no Fenrir. :[

5:40am here, going to bed.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 6, 2014)

BRN said:


> Third night of no Fenrir. :[
> 
> 5:40am here, going to bed.



Fuck -.-;
Sorry... I'll get on it tonight, I will try...


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 7, 2014)

So, in interest of moving this tournament along, I think I may have to impose another match deadline here. Sorry, Fenrir. :c Midnight (PST) on Saturday. If there's no match held by that time, then I'm afraid I'll have to advance BRN by default.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 8, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> So, in interest of moving this tournament along, I think I may have to impose another match deadline here. Sorry, Fenrir. :c Midnight (PST) on Saturday. If there's no match held by that time, then I'm afraid I'll have to advance BRN by default.



This is what happens when I let my sister borrow my 3DS -.-;
I'll be on in a few mins and ready.


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Fen! I'm around! Good to see you!

  Though, y'know, would've been nice to know that you didn't have your 3DS a few days back. ;D


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

... Gah! I closed my DS, and it disconnected me. Ff. Sorry!


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

GG, critter! 2-0 to myself.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 8, 2014)

BRN said:


> GG, critter! 2-0 to myself.



lol, I lost 0-2 ;w;
GG tho :3


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy to have a few friendlies, if you like.


----------



## BRN (Feb 8, 2014)

Misomie! You're up! >;3


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2014)

I was thinking about this for a while during a boring journey to work, but do you buys reckon a Rental Tournament would work? Removes all the EV and such training, just all about picking good on-the-fly strategies. I'm not quite sure how it'd work - but I figure it'd be fun xP


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I was thinking about this for a while during a boring journey to work, but do you buys reckon a Rental Tournament would work? Removes all the EV and such training, just all about picking good on-the-fly strategies. I'm not quite sure how it'd work - but I figure it'd be fun xP


I know that one of the big things about battling is that the 'mons are personal and special to the trainer, but this is actually an interesting idea that I'd be happy to try.
Which makes me think- Sometime, 4 of us FAF-goers could try doing a multi battle together.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 10, 2014)

I know it's been a couple days, but what's happening now in terms of the tournament? In the time since the last battle, I've managed to get all the held items I need from the Battle Maison, and last night I even fully trained another one (still within the 8-Pokemon rule, I only had 6 previously)!
So I'm still ready and up for battles!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2014)

We're waiting on BRN and Misomie.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> We're waiting on BRN and Misomie.


What's the time restriction on this round, anyway?
In fact, is there one?


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> What's the time restriction on this round, anyway?
> In fact, is there one?



I sent Misomie a pair of notes, but the reply I got was empty - I think whatever she posted got truncated. Haven't heard from her since.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry guys, super busy weekend and Monday. My schedule is clear now so I'll fight you whenever BRN.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got to work, but I'm around this whole evening! >;3


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

Lost. :< 2-0

Why the heck did I go for that second DD? Could have won if I attacked. Bleh. D:<


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2014)

Damn, Misomie, you're scary!

You also have some hella attractive Pokemon. I'm jealous of Jack Frost and Itachi - those are wonderful finds. >.< 
Your Pokemon are really strong, and I was especially impressed with Kiara (and that ability which really made my Tentacool useless)... not only that, but Darling Ring was totally ineffectual thanks to your plays. That second DD though was your only real mistake.
GG!


2 - 0 to myself.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2014)

Man, now this tourney's a total sausage fest.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

I try to look as scary as possible ;D. 

Thanks, they're not IV bred but they still do what I need them to. :3

Once I saw Sharpen More I was all, gosh darn it! Should have brought one of the benchies! Kiara is a beast though. ;D
You're little biter was pretty tough. 

But yeah, why on Earth did I DD again!? Chomper would have easily been able to take out the rest of your team with just the one (more could have easily been set up on the one that resisted Chomper). I think I just got cocky...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 11, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Once I saw *Sharpen More* I was all, gosh darn it! Should have brought one of the benchies! Kiara is a beast though. ;D
> You're little biter was pretty tough.



That little bastard...


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That little bastard...



I know right?! That little guy and his friends is the sole reason I have bred two counters to him. I just didn't bring em. (he was the downfall to the first battle but I killed him with ease the second)


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm guessing Sharpen More's the one Pokemon all of us have.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 11, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing in my fight with BRN. If it had been best of 1, he would've had a total edge because I was completely caught off guard.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

Using stuff like that isn't my battle style but I do have counters for em (at least now). 

I think I'm going to make a second TinyMon team and split my guys up into two teams of six. Then I'll fight other players~ >: D


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 11, 2014)

Bracket and standings updated!


SirRob W: 8*** L: 0
BRN: W: 7** L: 2
DrDingo: W: 6* L: 4
Reno: W: 6 L: 4
Misome: W: 5 L: 4 (Eliminated) 
AlexxLupo: W: 4 L: 5 (Eliminated)
Rain Wizard: W: 3 L: 4 (Eliminated)
Chocomage: W: 3 L: 5 (Eliminated)
FenrirDarkWolf: W: 2 L: 5 (Eliminated)
EggDodger: W: 1 L: 4 (Eliminated)
Dohzd: W: 0 L: 4 (Eliminated)

* First round bye
** E bracket bye
*** Third round bye


Bring it on, quilbutt! Ready and waiting for ya. :3 






> I was thinking about this for a while during a boring journey to work, but do you buys reckon a Rental Tournament would work? Removes all the EV and such training, just all about picking good on-the-fly strategies. I'm not quite sure how it'd work - but I figure it'd be fun xP




That's an interesting idea, but I'm not really sure how it would work. o: Is there a way to set that up in XY?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2014)

Well we could form like a charity group who breeds those Pokemon and distributes them to the players.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it might be a cool idea to experiment with tournaments for the other Smogon tiers.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the rental. Everyone entering can breed six pokemon (minimum) and prepare them (they'll be returned afterwards). 

I guess if some don't want to breed pokemon they can participate as well but there has to be enough to rent before the tournament starts. The pokemon can then be scrambled through a random number generator and be assigned to different teams (team 1, team 2, team 3, ect). Users will then pick the team number they want without knowing what's in the team. Then the users can fight. The winner can take one pokemon from the user in exchange for his/her own. It could be double elimination. Once the tournament is over the pokemon have to be returned to their trainers (or if the person wants to return them after being eliminated). Items should be assigned by the user who gets the team though rather than the Pokemon's OT. 

I think this will be fun and I'm willing to help out with it. :3 (or even host it)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 11, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I like the rental. Everyone entering can breed six pokemon (minimum) and prepare them (they'll be returned afterwards).
> 
> I guess if some don't want to breed pokemon they can participate as well but there has to be enough to rent before the tournament starts. The pokemon can then be scrambled through a random number generator and be assigned to different teams (team 1, team 2, team 3, ect). Users will then pick the team number they want without knowing what's in the team. Then the users can fight. The winner can take one pokemon from the user in exchange for his/her own. It could be double elimination. Once the tournament is over the pokemon have to be returned to their trainers (or if the person wants to return them after being eliminated). Items should be assigned by the user who gets the team though rather than the Pokemon's OT.
> 
> I think this will be fun and I'm willing to help out with it. :3 (or even host it)




That's a great idea! I'd be down to participate in this.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> That's a great idea! I'd be down to participate in this.



And to make sure each team is balanced, there will be at least one physical sweeper, one special sweeper, one special tank, and one physical tank per team. The other two members can be set-uppers, taunters, rapid spinners, ect. So winning would give you access to getting different support mons.


----------



## Jags (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I like the rental. Everyone entering can breed six pokemon (minimum) and prepare them (they'll be returned afterwards).
> 
> I guess if some don't want to breed pokemon they can participate as well but there has to be enough to rent before the tournament starts. The pokemon can then be scrambled through a random number generator and be assigned to different teams (team 1, team 2, team 3, ect). Users will then pick the team number they want without knowing what's in the team. Then the users can fight. The winner can take one pokemon from the user in exchange for his/her own. It could be double elimination. Once the tournament is over the pokemon have to be returned to their trainers (or if the person wants to return them after being eliminated). Items should be assigned by the user who gets the team though rather than the Pokemon's OT.
> 
> I think this will be fun and I'm willing to help out with it. :3 (or even host it)



Yes, I like this. Sounds like a plan


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I like the rental. Everyone entering can breed six pokemon (minimum) and prepare them (they'll be returned afterwards).
> 
> I guess if some don't want to breed pokemon they can participate as well but there has to be enough to rent before the tournament starts. The pokemon can then be scrambled through a random number generator and be assigned to different teams (team 1, team 2, team 3, ect). Users will then pick the team number they want without knowing what's in the team. Then the users can fight. The winner can take one pokemon from the user in exchange for his/her own. It could be double elimination. Once the tournament is over the pokemon have to be returned to their trainers (or if the person wants to return them after being eliminated). Items should be assigned by the user who gets the team though rather than the Pokemon's OT.
> 
> I think this will be fun and I'm willing to help out with it. :3 (or even host it)


The PokÃ©mon we breed- will we have to level, evolve and EV train them before the sendoff or just distribute the babies?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess we'd need someone with a lot of available box space to be the 'banker' for this, unless there's a way to have an accessible box in the actual pokemon bank.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

@DrDingo- They'll be 100% ready for battle (just missing the item)

@Arcane- I have TONS of space, just moved everyone over to bank and I'm keeping it. :3

@Rain-Wizard- It definately sounds fun. 

-----

Whoever scrambles the teams gets the last available team of course. I want to make it so you don't have to breed pokemon to participate so there'll need to be a group that's willing to breed and train a bunch of guys. This group will talk over which pokemon each is working on so they're be few dupes. Otherwise the list will remain secret. I know I'll begin working on a bunch of mons so message me if interested in being a mass breeder for the thing. As I said they'll be returned after the tournament or if the player doesn't want to have any friendly matches after being wiped out, so make sure you're the OT so they don't get lost.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 12, 2014)

^ Oh, I'm totally gonna name the ones I send out creatively!
But really, what's to stop someone from sending out rubbish pokemon for other people to use? I mean, I could breed and EV train a Dunsparce, a Dustox, Unown, and whatever else and chances are other people will receive them!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

What's worse, someone could receive -all- the bad Pokemon and be totally screwed.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2014)

A pretty complicated balancing system would be needed to pull this off "fairly", if fair means something other than randomising picks.

Arcanine butt, since we must duel tonight... prepare to go down on me! O:<


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

@DrDingo, @SirRob, @BRN- This is why I was thinking only a small group will create all the pokemon. The group will then decide on who to use and who not to use. Most pokemon will be from the OU tier with some others from the UU tier (and other tiers if they can hold their own in battle). Teams will be kinda randomized as in each will have a physical attacker, special attacker, physical wall, special wall, and two supporters. However, they will be examined afterwards to make sure they have good synergy and are a mixture of the tiers (a pure OU teir based team will be unfair against a pure UU based team). Or they can be selectively chosen from the start and not randomized at all. If multiple people are involved in forming the teams, then only one will end up knowing the team numbers. The others can pick which team number they want as they won't know which team they're getting. The one that knows the numbers will get the last team available.

I can't stop thinking about this~ It sounds awesome.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @DrDingo, @SirRob, @BRN- This is why I was thinking only a small group will create all the pokemon. The group will then decide on who to use and who not to use. Most pokemon will be from the OU tier with some others from the UU tier (and other tiers if they can hold their own in battle). Teams will be kinda randomized as in each will have a physical attacker, special attacker, physical wall, special wall, and two supporters. However, they will be examined afterwards to make sure they have good synergy and are a mixture of the tiers (a pure OU teir based team will be unfair against a pure UU based team). Or they can be selectively chosen from the start and not randomized at all. If multiple people are involved in forming the teams, then only one will end up knowing the team numbers. The others can pick which team number they want as they won't know which team they're getting. The one that knows the numbers will get the last team available.I can't stop thinking about this~ It sounds awesome.


Yeah, using UU and OU PokÃ©mon exclusively sounds like a good plan. But y'know, the most effective sweeper in my entire arsenal of competitive PokÃ©s is in the UU tier! One other thing I can't help thinking- what about Kalos PokÃ©mon? Are we only to use those which appear on Smogon's gen VI OU previews?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @DrDingo, @SirRob, @BRN- This is why I was thinking only a small group will create all the pokemon. The group will then decide on who to use and who not to use. Most pokemon will be from the OU tier with some others from the UU tier (and other tiers if they can hold their own in battle). Teams will be kinda randomized as in each will have a physical attacker, special attacker, physical wall, special wall, and two supporters. However, they will be examined afterwards to make sure they have good synergy and are a mixture of the tiers (a pure OU teir based team will be unfair against a pure UU based team). Or they can be selectively chosen from the start and not randomized at all. If multiple people are involved in forming the teams, then only one will end up knowing the team numbers. The others can pick which team number they want as they won't know which team they're getting. The one that knows the numbers will get the last team available.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about this~ It sounds awesome.


I don't really think our little community's familiar enough with the competitive environment to make those sorts of decisions on what sort of team has good synergy. I like the idea, I do, but it has to have a different structure if it's gonna work.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Yeah, using UU and OU PokÃ©mon exclusively sounds like a good plan. But y'know, the most effective sweeper in my entire arsenal of competitive PokÃ©s is in the UU tier! One other thing I can't help thinking- what about Kalos PokÃ©mon? Are we only to use those which appear on Smogon's gen VI OU previews?



Well the Kalos Pokemon are going to be a bit trickier. However some pokemon obviously make the cut such as: Aegislash, Greninja, Goodra, Sylveon, Talonflame, Diggersby, and the Megas (besides Kanga, Gengar, and Blaziken). However, Dragalgae, Malamar, and Noivern should be able to make the cut as well.



SirRob said:


> I don't really think our little community's  familiar enough with the competitive environment to make those sorts of  decisions on what sort of team has good synergy. I like the idea, I do,  but it has to have a different structure if it's gonna work.



They'll at least be balanced so they don't have a crushing weakness to one type and can hit a good amount of types. So no team will start with something like Ferrothorn, Aegislash, and Scizor all on a team because of the obvious fire weakness. It's going to try to be balanced so no team has duplicate types on it.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 12, 2014)

Would this rental cup require us all to come together and ensure there are no duplicate PokÃ©mon? I mean, some people are bound to choose the same ones!


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Would this rental cup require us all to come together and ensure there are no duplicate PokÃ©mon? I mean, some people are bound to choose the same ones!


That's why I was thinking that there will be a small group of breeders compared to using everyone. Some duplicate pokemon are fine (if they're running different sets) but no two pokemon will be 100% identical.

Actually keeping randomized members off completely will be best. This will allow teams to be balanced the best. Such as a Rain Team will get maybe a Jolteon with Thunder and a Noivern with Hurricane, while a Sun Team will get a Chlorophyll and Solar Power user, while a Sandstorm Team can benefit from a steel, ground, and rock trio.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> They'll at least be balanced so they don't have a crushing weakness to one type and can hit a good amount of types. So no team will start with something like Ferrothorn, Aegislash, and Scizor all on a team because of the obvious fire weakness. It's going to try to be balanced so no team has duplicate types on it.


Balancing types on top of a Pokemon's roles and overall power is a lot harder than it sounds.
What you're saying is that the committee you form will create its own balanced metagame. That's something not even Smogon can do properly, so I think a different approach is needed.

I think if that's something you want to do, it'd be a lot easier and more fair if everyone just had to use the same 6 Pokemon.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2014)

Augh, the pain. The pain of losing to -that- Pokemon. >_<

6-0, 0-3, 0-6.

I have my pride; what a game. GG, 1-2 to Reno.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 12, 2014)

So, after some epic battles, a Quilava lies defeated in the dust, 2-1. Gotta say, Crash is a terrifying 'mon. 0_o

Dingo, I'll be ready for our match tomorrow afternoon, probably between 12 and 4 p.m. PST.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Balancing types on top of a Pokemon's roles and overall power is a lot harder than it sounds.
> What you're saying is that the committee you form will create its own balanced metagame. That's something not even Smogon can do properly, so I think a different approach is needed.
> 
> I think if that's something you want to do, it'd be a lot easier and more fair if everyone just had to use the same 6 Pokemon.



Well, it's either going to be an attempted balance or completely random. It's not going to be as complex as Smogon but more of a good mix on a team, you know? So some teams might be lacking in balance, just like normal battles.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Well, it's either going to be an attempted balance or completely random. It's not going to be as complex as Smogon but more of a good mix on a team, you know? So some teams might be lacking in balance, just like normal battles.


What if you made it draft-based rather than people randomly being assigned teams based on what you think is balanced? You can choose what Pokemon we can choose from, but we're free to choose what's on our team.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> What if you made it draft-based rather than people randomly being assigned teams based on what you think is balanced? You can choose what Pokemon we can choose from, but we're free to choose what's on our team.


I thought about that but I can see it being unfair. If the pokemon have already been created, then someone is getting first pick (one at a time would be best) and someone is picking last, plus it'll take awhile. If people picked full teams or half-teams then those that show up late (due to time zones and stuff) can miss out, especially over the more popular pokemon. If people chose from a list of not-yet bred pokemon, that can work too, but that's pretty much the same as them fighting with their own pokemon and what's the point of renting anymore? 

I think the mystery of what you're going to get is what makes it fun. I'll spend as much time as necessary to make sure the teams are at least decently balanced as true perfection doesn't exist.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

The committee would make the Pokemon after everyone has chosen what they wanted from the pool. It would take a long time, yes, but participants could help out with breeding Pokemon, too. The difference between this and a normal tournament is that they wouldn't have a choice of Pokemon outside of the pool (and the pool could be ridiculous, it doesn't have to be OU), and potentially they wouldn't have a choice of nature or moves. Plus they wouldn't be obligated to make their own Pokemon, which can be a pain with IVs and egg moves and such-- which is really where the beauty lies in this sort of rental tournament.

I'm just making suggestions, if you want to go ahead with that format, it's fine. But I know I wouldn't want the responsibility of trying to make teams that would be balanced against each other, because I'm certainly not confident in my ability to do that, and I don't want people yelling at me because their team is bad.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The committee would make the Pokemon after everyone has chosen what they wanted from the pool. It would take a long time, yes, but participants could help out with breeding Pokemon, too. The difference between this and a normal tournament is that they wouldn't have a choice of Pokemon outside of the pool (and the pool could be ridiculous, it doesn't have to be OU), and potentially they wouldn't have a choice of nature or moves. Plus they wouldn't be obligated to make their own Pokemon, which can be a pain with IVs and egg moves and such-- which is really where the beauty lies in this sort of rental tournament.
> 
> I'm just making suggestions, if you want to go ahead with that format, it's fine. But I know I wouldn't want the responsibility of trying to make teams that would be balanced against each other, because I'm certainly not confident in my ability to do that, and I don't want people yelling at me because their team is bad.



You do make a good point. 

However I also think it'd be fun to try and mimic the rental system of the old pokemon games. I loved those kind of battles. Maybe there can be two rental tournaments. Random type and Selective type? Both have cool pros and cons. 

I see the Random type as more of a test to see how you can preform with pokemon you've never thought of using where Selective might include pokemon you've wanted to try out or ones you've used or giving you the option to fight with powerhouses you've never been able to create.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> You do make a good point.
> 
> However I also think it'd be fun to try and mimic the rental system of the old pokemon games. I loved those kind of battles. Maybe there can be two rental tournaments. Random type and Selective type? Both have cool pros and cons.
> 
> I see the Random type as more of a test to see how you can preform with pokemon you've never thought of using where Selective might include pokemon you've wanted to try out or ones you've used or giving you the option to fight with powerhouses you've never been able to create.


I'm describing the rental system of Pokemon Stadium. Even in the Battle Factory though, you were given a choice of 3 among a pool of 6. The selective type can be the random type you've just described, as well. We can make it a rule that all the Pokemon are from NU, or something.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm describing the rental system of Pokemon Stadium. Even in the Battle Factory though, you were given a choice of 3 among a pool of 6. The selective type can be the random type you've just described, as well. We can make it a rule that all the Pokemon are from NU, or something.



Yeah, there was some selection. It could work out. Rules would help. Maybe 1 from OU, 2 from UU, ect.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

Well the pool of Pokemon can be balanced by the group, then people will have the option to pick for themselves what they believe would be the best. That way we can still attempt to make balance, but ultimately people are responsible for their own teams. And that pool would be kept a secret until the draft starts, so the surprise factor's still there.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 12, 2014)

That would also make breeding easier. Such as one person is in charge of breeding all the Tyranitars while another has to breed the Azumarrils, ect.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, however you'd like the tournament to go, I'm glad you're willing to listen to my rambling. I'd be happy to offer whatever I can to help out with your tournament.

---

I'm excited for this next round. I'm either fighting the guy who knows my team the best and has taken serious measures to counter it, or the guy who claimed me as his rival and is the head of the tournament.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> So, after some epic battles, a Quilava lies defeated in the dust, 2-1. Gotta say, Crash is a terrifying 'mon. 0_o
> 
> Dingo, I'll be ready for our match tomorrow afternoon, probably between 12 and 4 p.m. PST.


Alright, since you have my secondary 3ds added I reckon this'd be able to go forward without any timing hitches.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm on now!


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> I'm on now!


Message recieved! Booting up.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Jesus, that was the most exciting set of battles I've played in the *entire* tournament! (sorry SirRob)
Yup, I lost. 2-0. GG, Reno! I'm down and out!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, great battles, Dingo! I fully admit that luck was on my side there, especially when your rock slide missed. 0_o I was really unsure which mon your choice items were on, so a few of mine made noble sacrifices to find out, heh. I've got both battle videos to post later too, if you like. 

Final score, 2-0 for the arcy, but both were close! 1-0 in the first battle, 2-0 in the second.


EDIT: Apparently, I only saved one of them. :c


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> Wow, great battles, Dingo! I fully admit that luck was on my side there, especially when your rock slide missed. 0_o I was really unsure which mon your choice items were, so a few of mine made noble sacrifices to find out, heh. I've got both battle videos to post later too, if you like.
> 
> Final score, 2-0 for the arcy, but both were close! 1-0 in the first battle, 2-0 in the second.


The rock slide missing woulda made no difference to the result, I reckon. That one Pokemon was faster than all my 'mons anyway!
I only saved the second battle as a video, so it'd be cool to see the first again.

Oh, and SirRob? I'd still be up for a friendly game with ya!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 13, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> The rock slide missing woulda made no difference to the result, I reckon. That one Pokemon was faster than all my 'mons anyway!
> I only saved the second battle as a video, so it'd be cool to see the first again.
> 
> Oh, and SirRob? I'd still be up for a friendly game with ya!



True I suppose, but, I didn't know the moveset and whether or not there was a choice scarf on either of those 'mons, so I wasn't willing to risk losing my best sweeper. ^^

Also, Rob, these next couple days are going to be super busy for me, but Sunday afternoon between 11 a.m. and 2:30 p.m. PST would work, or, later that evening (after 8 p.m.)


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Arcane Reno said:


> True I suppose, but, I didn't know the moveset and whether or not there was a choice scarf on either of those 'mons, so I wasn't willing to risk losing my best sweeper. ^^Also, Rob, these next couple days are going to be super busy for me, but Sunday afternoon between 11 a.m. and 2:30 p.m. PST would work, or, later that evening (after 8 p.m.)


No choice scarf. But a choice band and choice specs! I'll let you figure that one out :3 Wow, both the people in the final are people whom beat me in the semifinal! Good luck to both you guys!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

Sunday's fine. If anything changes and you have time from now to then though, I'll be up for a match anytime. 

I'd be happy to battle you in the meantime, Eddie.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sunday's fine. If anything changes and you have time from now to then though, I'll be up for a match anytime. I'd be happy to battle you in the meantime, Eddie.


Oh hell yeah! Even though I'm gonna get battered again! XD


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

I guess you wanna do it now? I'll get on.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 13, 2014)

Man.. That battle was great, Rob! I knew I was gonna lose against ya anyway. Haha. I suppose even if I did make it to the final, you'd be the victor!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, it was a good match. Too bad your little surprise didn't get a chance to shine, it's a major threat. It looked like you took some of my advice, and the changes you've made to your team works. It's just that those changes were predictable, so they're easy to get around if you're actually able to. When you're in a situation where your opponent is predicting your moves, a good idea is out-predict your opponent.


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, it was a good match. Too bad your little surprise didn't get a chance to shine, it's a major threat. It looked like you took some of my advice, and the changes you've made to your team works. It's just that those changes were predictable, so they're easy to get around if you're actually able to. When you're in a situation where your opponent is predicting your moves, a good idea is out-predict your opponent.



Got it. Always use Earthquake when you see a Mantyke.

Dingo, I'd be damn happy to have a friendly with you -- you up for it sometime later today? :3


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> Got it. Always use Earthquake when you see a Mantyke.Dingo, I'd be damn happy to have a friendly with you -- you up for it sometime later today? :3


You bet! 
Just send me a Steam message when ya feel like doing it. Chances are I might not be on FAF, but I'll still be sitting here!


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2014)

Guh, sorry, critter. I had the kind of day you could only dream about in a fictional drama.

Wish I could've played, but maybe tomorrow. <3


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 14, 2014)

BRN said:


> Guh, sorry, critter. I had the kind of day you could only dream about in a fictional drama.
> 
> Wish I could've played, but maybe tomorrow. <3


Haha, no rush. I'd be up for a casual game whenever we're both available. After all, no need to force it and get stressed at timings!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 16, 2014)

SirRob, are you in for a best of 5 for a truly epic final? :3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

Only if you are!


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Y'know, when battling in this tournament I've been using the Elite Four music. But if I'm playing a match that decides whether I lose the set, I flip to the Champion Theme. Ramps up the tension brilliantly!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

I friggin' love having multiple options for music.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 16, 2014)

I use the XYZ battle theme all the time because it's my favourite. It's just a shame I can't use that in Maison so I use the gym leader theme there.

Diantha's theme is also cool, but I've yet to find which number that one is >.<, and besides, I don't want to over-play that one. It's just so awesome.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Diantha's theme is also cool, but I've yet to find which number that one is >.<, and besides, I don't want to over-play that one. It's just so awesome.


It's 11.
Also, from all the battles I've done and played the Elite a Four theme over and over, I still don't feel like I've over-played anything!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright, I'm on now! Let the epic battle at high-noon commence!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

Time to get serious. Heading on now.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

^ Aww man, this is gonna be awesome! I gotta see the video afterwards!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

Definitely the most intense battles I've had in the tournament. GGs.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, that one pokemon was an absolute monster. 0_0 My most potent sweeper could barely take half its HP with a neutral STAB boosted by life orb. GG. Not much of a surprise, but 3-0 for Rob. I knew I should've packed more utility on my team too, but I honestly did not expect to see anyone using item removal. That strat is godly in LC. 

Still, my consolation prize was making your little beast faint in that final battle.  That felt like a victory by itself.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

You don't have to be vague now that the tournament's over. Are you talking about Skiddo? That guy really rounded out what would otherwise be a huge ground weakness on my team.
I was surprised when your Abra used Encore... I thought it was choiced, haha. Magic Guard does a good job of hiding the Life Orb.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I figured for the case of friendlies.  IKR? Magic Guard is a wonderful ability. Even entry damage doesn't matter. What perplexed me though was how much damage your skiddo was capable of taking. Even with Eviolite, it still only has base 57 for its SpD, and yet my abra could only take half its HP. Is there something I'm overlooking?


Speaking of friendlies, I'd definitely be down for more of these LC battles later! I still have my two bench 'mons, and there's a bunch of other folks I haven't had the chance to battle too.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations, Rob! I had a feeling you were gonna win this one (just a shame I wasn't matched up with you at any point because that would've been fun).

And thank you so much Reno for hosting such an awesome tournament! The LC was a really good idea ^.^


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah, congrats SirRob! You absolutely ripped through my teams on both our matches, after all!
One day, I wanna see if I can win one of these things. To be the very best, like no-one ever was! :V


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Alexxx, Eddie, and yeah, it was a fun tournament Reno. I know it doesn't seem like it, but I was definitely taken out of my element.



Arcane Reno said:


> Well, I figured for the case of friendlies.  IKR? Magic Guard is a wonderful ability. Even entry damage doesn't matter. What perplexed me though was how much damage your skiddo was capable of taking. Even with Eviolite, it still only has base 57 for its SpD, and yet my abra could only take half its HP. Is there something I'm overlooking?
> 
> 
> Speaking of friendlies, I'd definitely be down for more of these LC battles later! I still have my two bench 'mons, and there's a bunch of other folks I haven't had the chance to battle too.


I did 252 Def and 252 SpD to max out the effectiveness of the Eviolite. Since it's a 1.5x boost, it's gonna be pretty good even though its base SpD is low.

Since stats are generally lower across the board, EVs are even more important here than in an environment like OU.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Ah, congrats SirRob! You absolutely ripped through my teams on both our matches, after all!
> One day, I wanna see if I can win one of these things. To be the very best, like no-one ever was! :V



With Rob in the tournament, considering his loss count, I don't think any of us have a chance of that =P


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2014)

If Misomie goes ahead with her tournament, I think I'd wanna be a part of her staff and abstain from entering.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If Misomie goes ahead with her tournament, I think I'd wanna be a part of her staff and abstain from entering.


Well, why not both? I mean, I'd be more than happy to contribute to the great mass of PokÃ©mon but it doesn't mean I can't enjoy it too!
.. Well, my ability to breed for it might depend as to whether we're looking at IVs too. All I do is check the IVs are at least vaguely suitable and go with that when making a PokÃ©mon. I'm not so good at the deep technical stuff of IVs yet.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Well, why not both? I mean, I'd be more than happy to contribute to the great mass of PokÃ©mon but it doesn't mean I can't enjoy it too!
> .. Well, my ability to breed for it might depend as to whether we're looking at IVs too. All I do is check the IVs are at least vaguely suitable and go with that when making a PokÃ©mon. I'm not so good at the deep technical stuff of IVs yet.



Yeah, I'll mirror this. I like breeding Pokemon but I don't have the will or know-how to breed more than 3 or 4 maxed IVs into one 'mon. I got lucky with Sylveon to have 5, but usually I get one with 3 in favourable stats and call it a win. Not sure if this is enough for the rental 'mons.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd be happy just supporting the tournament and seeing people excited about Pokemon. I don't need to actually battle in it to get enjoyment out of it.

--

I do plan on making another video compilation of my battles. I've been putting off schoolwork though, so it might be a while before I make it. The Monotype video actually got a decent amount of views relative to anything else on my channel.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Feb 17, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I did 252 Def and 252 SpD to max out the effectiveness of the Eviolite. Since it's a 1.5x boost, it's gonna be pretty good even though its base SpD is low.
> 
> Since stats are generally lower across the board, EVs are even more important here than in an environment like OU.



I figured that would be the case, but it still took me by surprise, given that my abra has max SpA EVs and with a Life Orb. Though, it hadn't been IV bred at all, so it's entirely possible that it's SpA IV is terrible.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 19, 2014)

@SirRob- Congrats on your win. :3

I was thinking it'd be a good idea to get high IV pokemon pairs before even opening the rental tournament (to make breeding faster). Some pokemon pairs probably won't be needed in the end but at least the breeders will have cool pokemon though.

@DrDingo and @AlexxxLupo- It'd be fairest if every pokemon had 5IVs. IV breeding is actually pretty easy when you get used to it. I'm actually pretty good now and I don't even inbreed em, lol. XD (Even though that'd make it much faster)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 19, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @SirRob- Congrats on your win. :3
> 
> I was thinking it'd be a good idea to get high IV pokemon pairs before even opening the rental tournament (to make breeding faster). Some pokemon pairs probably won't be needed in the end but at least the breeders will have cool pokemon though.
> 
> @DrDingo and @AlexxxLupo- It'd be fairest if every pokemon had 5IVs. IV breeding is actually pretty easy when you get used to it. I'm actually pretty good now and I don't even inbreed em, lol. XD (Even though that'd make it much faster)



Damn, maybe I will just spectate on this one then. It took many generations and inbreeding which would be lethal in real-life conditions to get 4 IVs onto Shiftry - and they weren't even in the right stats >.<


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I've got 5 IV Pokemon in every Egg Group, so I could breed those and distribute them for people who need help breeding.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 19, 2014)

I have 5 IVs in most egg groups. :3

I shall create an army. >: D


----------

